# She ate from me!!!!!!!



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So today I was feeding tweety, pearly, and marshmallow millit
And while I was feeding them cloudia(the most scared cockatiel that flies when she sees someone from a mile away) flew to the perch where I was feeding them and she looked like she wanted so she came close then she went a few steps back then came close, looked at the birds eat millit then she took a bite.
:thumbu:YAY!!!!:thumbu:
I'm so proud of her that she was brave
Now taming will be 10 times easier
:lol: :excited:
But after she took her first bite I saw a mosquito on my hand(they live outside)
And I immediatly left their cage because I can't handle mosquito bites 
They itch SOO bad
So does anyone have any tips on what I can do to stop them


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yay! That's great progress.

I'm afraid I have no ideas regarding the mosquitos...you probably can't do anything about it since burning citronella candles around birds would be a no-no. Anybody know if bug zappers would harm birds?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's exciting for you! and sorry, i don't know what you'd do about mosquitos. we used to have a bright anti-mosquito light hanging outside - don't know what it was or whether it was bird safe. it might have been a bug zapper?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I just wrote a huge post to recommend jasmine and how to use it only to check if it's toxic for tiels.. and it is lol. 

So hugs and good luck 

Also well done Claudia! brave girl! I'm at the same stage with Nelson and it is incredible when it happens.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words=)
I have a question...
So, pearly(my other cockatiel) can eat treats from my hand and now my next step is to touch her and give her a treat, we'll she lives in a aviary with other cockatiels outside so am I supposed to bring her inside with a towel or should I train her in her cage?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a cockatiel named pearly so I wanted to know when you slowly come near it and give her a treat
Well.. Pearly lives in a avairy outside so should I bring her inside with a towel to tame her or should I do it inside of her cage?


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

*Mosquito Trap*

I found an article that shows a system to kill mosquitoes in a way that might be safe for tiels. It involves just water, brown sugar and yeast mixed together in a plastic bottle... the concoction apparently attracts the mosquitoes who will jump into it and die. 

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf22399231.tip.html


----------



## Wollip (May 3, 2013)

to avoid mosquitos biting you eat garlic and you can also apply toothpaste to your skin( sounds strange but works down here)


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

You can grow lemon grass to deter mosquitoes. Humans can eat it, but not sure if it's safe for cockatiels, so make sure it's far enough away that they can't nibble it. 

You could also invest in a bat house.


----------

